# Looking for more companies like crosscom, PLZ HELP!



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

Ok guys i know im new here but i own a data cabling company and we are looking for more Partner companies like Crosscom.
We already know of:
Crosscom
NET
APS
wachter
Telaid.

If anyone could add to that list, I would be forever grateful!!!

P.S. we are in the US.


----------



## KL-Networks (May 3, 2018)

im looking for low voltage national vendors!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

KL-Networks said:


> im looking for low voltage national vendors!


Yes I think you mentioned that.


----------

